# Bored as crap



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Work sucks on friday! Got at least another hour before I can leave. DOnt think there are anymore more muddin videos on youtube I havent seen. lol


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Atleast yall can watch youtube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. yeah. Well dual monitors so I can have work on one screen and entertainment on the other, however right now MIMB is on one and videos are on the other!!! :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I only have one 25" monitor...but **** little to do at this time but be on MIMB..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Atleast yall are getting off work....this is basically monday for me, work starts at 5pm and ends at 5am this friday through monday, then I'm off again for 3 days. Gotta love shift work 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gotta love shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiFt work! Lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

tell me about itttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

dont worry filthy, I will be working all weekend too!! so your not alone...driving my life away, i think sometimes


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

3 day weekend for me every weekend. Pay sucks though.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well if it counts I only have 15 scheduled work days per month (but theres plenty of overtime).....and out of my days off, 7 of them are together 
Its not a bad job though, basically work 2 weekends and then off 2, and I rotate between days and nights weekly. Been working this schedule quite awhile and have grown to like it for those 7 days in a row that I'm off....its like having a full weeks vacation every month.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am in Delfzijl, Netherlands for work. We are staying in a hotel but transferring to the boat everyday to work for a few hours then back to the hotel. Today we are stuck in the hotel due to bad weather offshore. You want to talk about bored. It will be another 3.5 weeks before I am home again. But the money is good!!! Lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I am in Delfzijl, Netherlands for work. We are staying in a hotel but transferring to the boat everyday to work for a few hours then back to the hotel. Today we are stuck in the hotel due to bad weather offshore. You want to talk about bored. It will be another 3.5 weeks before I am home again. But the money is good!!! Lol


 
I feel ya on that one. I transferred last year to Singapore and had basically the same living arrangement that you are talking about. My ship just recently came back to the Gulf though so I am once again local.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I wish I worked more! I get bored sitting around the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

LM83 said:


> I wish I worked more! I get bored sitting around the house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. No one seems to understand me when I say I wish I was busy. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

U ant the only one filty, im stuck at work yet again all weekend. We are planning a ride down to sabine. How was that park the weekend yall went? Sry couldnt make it that weekend had some stuff pop up. But when we go yall are welcome to come and stay in the camper with us. Ill let you know when we go ill txt ya


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ive only had to work welllll be at work LOL 8 days the month of June this year plus off the wo the 4th. Time off is long over do. Thursday headed for Oklahoma for 2 weeks for vaca.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> U ant the only one filty, im stuck at work yet again all weekend. We are planning a ride down to sabine. How was that park the weekend yall went? Sry couldnt make it that weekend had some stuff pop up. But when we go yall are welcome to come and stay in the camper with us. Ill let you know when we go ill txt ya


It wasn't bad, had a good time overall. I'll be waiting on that txt, depending on when yall go I may try to make it....I'll get with Col Sanders this time so he can bring his brute up there instead of his RZR 900. Appreciate the invite and the bed.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

not a problem b. love to get to ride with MIMB family and meeting all of your crew. We wil have a great time to. are the holes and **** bad there?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Theres some real good holes, and alot of easu/fun holes. Lots of trail riding too, which I'm not a big fan of, but all you have to do is hop off the main trail and theres plenty of mud.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

im not a fan of trail rider eaither lol. water water and muds me. love throwing rooster tails lol


----------

